# PHPAdmin installation



## elgo (11. Januar 2002)

Ich habe mir den PHPAdmin runtergeladen. Das ist jetzt ein ganzer Ordner voller Scripte ... . Was davon muß wohin auf meine Server geladen oder installiert werden?


----------



## Robert Fischer (11. Januar 2002)

du lädst das ganze auf einen ordner deiner wahl und führst die installationsdatei aus. dies müsste eine install.php / .php3 sein, je nach version. dort gibst du die mysql-daten ein und kannst dann die index.php / .php3 starten


----------



## elgo (11. Januar 2002)

Danke schön


----------

